# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  اللحم بالعجين..

## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى..*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
*

*جايبه لكم اليوم طريقة لحم بالعجين من العراااق*
*يلا نشووفه..*

*طريقة عمل العجينة :-*
*المواد :- طحين ابيض. ملح . حليب .زيت. خميرة فورية
العمل :- تقوم بخلط المواد اعلاة مع قليل من الماء الدافئ حتى تصبح العجينة متجانسة وتترك مدة نص ساعة لتختمر 





طريقة عمل الصلصة :-*
*المقادير:- لحم مفروم . فلفل اخضر والاحمر .بصل . طماطة .ملح . بهارات . معجون طماطة 3 ملاعق من دبس الرمان 
العمل :- تخلط المواد اعلاة جيدا ثم نأخذ قطع من العجين ونقوم بفردها باستخدام (الشيبك) وتوضع في صينية الفرن وتوضع فوقها كمية معقولة من الصلصة التي قمنا بأعدادها سابقا وتوضع بالفرن مدة عشرون دقيقة حتى تنضج ............. 
وتقدم هكذاااا
*

*وبالعااااااافيه ..*
*منقووووول..*
*تحياااااااتي..*

----------


## شوق المحبة

يمممممم يمممممم ..


أح ــبه أنا واااااااايد (^_^) ،، وأكثر لو يكون فيه ج ـبن يممم يممم ..


مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبيبتي ش ـذووووي عالووص ـفه الروع ـه ..


ع ــطاكِ ربي الف ع ــافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يمممممم يمممممم .. 
> 
> أح ــبه أنا واااااااايد (^_^) ،، وأكثر لو يكون فيه ج ـبن يممم يممم .. 
> 
> مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبيبتي ش ـذووووي عالووص ـفه الروع ـه .. 
> 
> ع ــطاكِ ربي الف ع ــافيه .. 
> 
> دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..



 *مشكوووورة شواااقه ع التوااجد الراائع*
*اني مثلج بعد احب معاه جبن* 
*ربي مايحرمني هالتواااصل*
*دمتي بود*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## hope

وصفه شهيييه 

ان شااء الله اقدر اجربهـآآ

يعطيك الف عآفيه شذووي ع الطرح 

لاعدمنآ رووع ـهـ هالتوآجد

تحياتييي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وصفه شهيييه 
> 
> ان شااء الله اقدر اجربهـآآ
> 
> يعطيك الف عآفيه شذووي ع الطرح 
> 
> لاعدمنآ رووع ـهـ هالتوآجد
> 
> تحياتييي



 *تسلمي حور ع التواااجد الحلووو*
*يعااافيج ربي ومايحرمني هالتوااصل*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*شكراً ع النقل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشكر موصول لج كروووز*
*ماانحرم من تواااصلج*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يسلمووو

يعطيك الف عافية وتنتظر جديدك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوره خيه ع المرور الحلووو*
*تحياااتي لج..*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

برافو عليكي خيتو ريحته وصلت عندي 

بس ليش التعذيب وانا جوعانهه 
تسلم اديكي

يعطييييييييج الف عافية حبيبتي شذااااااوي والله لا يحرمنا من الاطباق الحلوه 

ودمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لازم تعذييييييييييب وتحسيييير ولو ام محمد*
*مشكوووره خيتو ع الطله الجميييله*
*ربي مايحرمنا من هيييك حضوور*
*تحيااااااااااتي*

----------

